# Sediment and sanitizer disposal?



## Slingshot (Jan 26, 2007)

How do you dispose the leftover sediment and used sanitizer solution? I have well water and a septic system. I'm worried the sulphites will kill or slow downthe bactieria in my field bed.


----------



## masta (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a septic system also and I put large quantities of sediment in my compose bin but many times just rinse out fermenters and carboys down the drain. The sulfites actually remove oxygen to prevent bacteria from growing and I think would do far less harm than bleach from the laundry which actually kills it.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 27, 2007)

I work for a company that makes water treatment equipment. I assemble the product and I am not the end user or operator of this equipment. I asked the chemical engineers at work. They said that the amount I will be dumping is to small to have much effect. Thanks for the reply. Iwanted toget a second opinion from someone who actually does this. An educated guess is still just a guess


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 27, 2007)

When we are washing out the primary and all the sediment I tend to think the yeast will help the septic tank fermentation..maybe the yeast is done and wouldn't help at all...? I never even thought of the sulfites..?*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## smurfe (Jan 28, 2007)

Same here. I have a septic system as well and I always just dumped everything down the drain. I never even thought about my septic system but I am sure that the amounts I dump would have no effect on the system due to volume and dilution. 


Smurfe


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 28, 2007)

I wash the sediment down the drain, the yeast is good for the system, I throw most of the sulfite off the deck, I make my sulfite in a bucket in the tub and wash things in it.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 28, 2007)

The water from your tap is highly oxygenated - about 8 ppm O2. It takes 2 moles of SO2 for each mole of O2. Based on the relative MW of O2 and SO2, one ppm of O2 will react out 4 ppm of SO2. You can neutralize an SO2 solution by diluting ti with oxygenated water (pour it down the toilet and flush a few times), or simply by agitating it and giving it O2 from the air.


----------



## scotty (Jan 28, 2007)

I really like when you get into the meat of it.
Thanks


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the feed back. It is a small amount of sulfites. And I guess that it will not be enough to kill all the little bugs created after dumping the sediment. Not to mention everything else that is already in there.


----------



## OldWino1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ater all what is RIDX made of&gt;


----------

